# Type of oil



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

New here have a question about motor oil. I have a numbers matching 70 gto. Motor was rebuilt bored .30 over has edelbrock carb, intake. What should I be running in it for motor oil. Some say 15w40, 5w40, 10w30 what is everyone running. Thanks


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

It definitely depends on who you ask. 

I have a mild 455 with 6x-8 heads & a 2802 Summit cam. I use Rotella T4 15w-40, because it supposedly has about a 1200 count of ZDDP. It's a bracket car. So, when I take it to the track this summer I'll add a bottle of STP oil treatment. Will make the hot oil a little thicker, and will also add a little ZDDP. 

Some recommend thinner oil, with a high amount of ZDDP additive already in it.

Some insist on synthetic oil.

https://www.google.com/search?q=zdd...7j35i39j0l4.5873j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/search?q=bes...j69i57j0l4.12399j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I also recommend a ZDDP additive if it has a flat tappet cam. I always use the Comp zddp additive for any of my customer cars when we do a flat tappet cam install. 
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/CCA-159 .
For oil, 40weight or a 50weight unless you’ve a recent rebuild with tighter bearing tolerances. The type of oil is less relevant when your using an additive like above...


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

The rebuild is a few years old sorry should have said that. So shell 5w40 synthetic should be good then and still add ZDDP additive to ?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tflorek said:


> The rebuild is a few years old sorry should have said that. So shell 5w40 synthetic should be good then and still add ZDDP additive to ?


How many miles on the rebuild?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

GTO44 said:


> How many miles on the rebuild?


 Thats the real question. I have a five year old rebuild on a Z28 I own but only 2000 miles. Not sure what's to early for synthetic.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been running Rotella 15/40 for years and years, but it's hot where I am. 10/30 diesel spec oil would be fine as well, or any of the high ZDDP and expensive boutique oils like Brad Penn in 10/30 or 15/40.


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

Ok finally narrowed it down that there is about 700 miles on the rebuild. So what additives and oil still 5w40??


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tflorek said:


> Ok finally narrowed it down that there is about 700 miles on the rebuild. So what additives and oil still 5w40??


Non synthetic for sure. Motor needs 2-3k miles on it before before switching over. 5w-40 will work. The viscosity is more about what type of climate/weather you’re in. VR1 racing oil is great and already has the additives. If not get what ever type of oil and add the ZDDP additive.


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

Found out that Lucas makes a 10w30 oil for classic cars with high zinc properties. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tflorek said:


> Found out that Lucas makes a 10w30 oil for classic cars with high zinc properties. Thanks for the help!


Lucas is a good brand. Did not know they offered a 10w-30 oil. I use their transmission gear oil and have tried their additives.


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

Yup Napa had to order it in for me. They never heard of it either but got it now. While I was down there changing the filter got a little hole in the header. Not sure which way to go on this now... would I be able to a Ram air head on ?


----------

